# Hauptschalter



## Eddy00 (4 März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich hätt da eine Frage:

Ích hab einen Schaltschrank für eine Maschine. Die Zuleitung ist mit einer 32A Steckverbindung. DIese Zuleitung geht dann direkt auf einen Hauptschalter und dann auf eine 25A Sicherung.
Seh ich das richtig, dass ich trozdem einen Schalter nehmen muss der 32A kann oder kann ich auch einen nehmen, der 25A kann. Solch einen haben wir hier noch rumfliegen.

MFG


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 März 2010)

Ich kenne zwar die Normen nicht, aber:

... was passiert mit dem 25A-Schalter, wenn direkt nach dem Schalter kurzgeschlossen wird? Nur mal theoretisch...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2010)

Darf man in so einem Fall nicht 25A-Sicherungen vor den Schalter bauen ? Mit den üblichen Hinweisen und einer Abdeckung ?


----------



## Matze001 (4 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar die Normen nicht, aber:
> 
> ... was passiert mit dem 25A-Schalter, wenn direkt nach dem Schalter kurzgeschlossen wird? Nur mal theoretisch...
> 
> ...



Das gleiche wie mit nem 35A ... der einsame, stinkende Kurzschlusstod.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2010)

ich glaub das den Hauptschalter garnichts passiert, wenn du ihn nicht
gerade im Kurzschlußfall schaltest. Bevor der wegschmurkelt hat doch die 
Vorsicherung ausgelöst. Die 25A sind ja nicht der Kurzschlußstrom sondern
der Nennstrom.

Gab es da nicht irgendwo eine Vorschrift, das mann die Sicherungen um
3m versetzen kann wenn die Leitungen Kurzschlußfest verlegt sind, das
sollten sie doch im Schaltschrank


----------



## MSB (4 März 2010)

So pauschal, auf die Frage des Threaderstellers müsste man Fragen:
Was sagt denn das Datenblatt des Herstellers?

Beispiel Möller:
P1-25 Kurzschlussfest 25A gl/gg
P1-32 Kurzschlussfest 50A gl/gg

Daraus würde hervorgehen, das der 25A Haupschalter für eine 32A Steckdose,
welche auch mit 32-35A abgeschichert ist, nicht geeignet ist,
da du mit sowas weil Stecker aber prinzipiell rechnen musst, ist das imho eine Gefährdung.

gl/gg sollte ca. einer C-Charakteristik bei Sicherungsautomaten entsprechen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2010)

hier noch mal ein kleines dokument dazu
Anhang anzeigen luk_teil3.pdf


Da hätte ich kein schlechtes gewissen den 25A Hauptschalter zu 
verwenden und in eine 32A Steckdose zu stecken.


----------



## Paule (4 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Beispiel Möller:
> P1-25 Kurzschlussfest 25A gl/gg
> P1-32 Kurzschlussfest 50A gl/gg
> 
> ...


Also ich sehe das wie Manuel.
Ich lege das immer so aus:
Der Hauptschalter muss jederzeit den maximalen Nennstrom sicher abschalten können. In diesem Fall können ja 32A fließen ohne das sich irgend jemand Beschwert.
Außer vielleicht der Hauptschalter und die Leitungen im Schaltschrank, die natürlich auch diesen Strom aushalten sollten.
Darum entweder einen größeren Hauptschalter und die Leitungen im Schaltschrank anpassen oder das Sicherungselement begrenzen und im Plan vermerken.


----------



## OHGN (5 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> .....
> In diesem Fall können ja 32A fließen ohne das sich irgend jemand Beschwert.
> ......



Wie und wann sollen die 32A denn fließen, ausgenommen im sehr unwahrscheinlichen Kurzschlussfall auf dem Stück zwischen Hauptschalter und 25A Sicherungselement?


Eddy00 schrieb:


> Ích hab einen Schaltschrank für eine Maschine. Die Zuleitung ist mit einer 32A Steckverbindung. DIese Zuleitung geht dann direkt auf einen Hauptschalter und dann auf eine 25A Sicherung.
> ......


Also ich hätte da überhaupt kein Problem den 25A- Schalter einzusetzen.
Wenn man es ganz richtig machen will, verwendet man zwischen Schalter und 25A- Sicherung eben kurzschlussfeste Leitung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2010)

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel wo ein die Sicherung versetzt wurde, der Motorschutzschalter.
Das ist eine Absicherung für Maschinenbeleuchtung die auch Spannung
haben soll wenn der Hauptschalter aus ist.
Der Motorschutzschalter ist Eigenfest da er einen kleinen Nennstrom hat.
Wir wollten dieses Versorgung für die paar lampen nicht mit den großen
Querschnitten machen, haben also die gelben 6qmm Leitungen genommen.
Do wie die Art der verlegung der Leitung ist, kann mann dann als Eigensicher bezeichnen.


----------



## Gaida (6 März 2010)

Hallo,

meinst du mit "eigensicher" , erd- und kurzschlusssicher ? Wenn ja dann, meine ich, müssten die Einzeladern nochmal in KS-Kanal einzeln verlegt sein bzw. du müsstet eine Mantelleitung oder eine Erd-und Kurzschlussicher Leitung oder Kabel verwenden, oder ?

_VDE 0100-520: 521.13 Kurzschluss- und erdschlusssicheres Verlegen von Kabeln und Leitungen_


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2010)

Gaida schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meinst du mit "eigensicher" , erd- und kurzschlusssicher ? Wenn ja dann, meine ich, müssten die Einzeladern nochmal in KS-Kanal einzeln verlegt sein bzw. du müsstet eine Mantelleitung oder eine Erd-und Kurzschlussicher Leitung oder Kabel verwenden, oder ?
> 
> _VDE 0100-520: 521.13 Kurzschluss- und erdschlusssicheres Verlegen von Kabeln und Leitungen_


 
ja ich meine eigsicher, wenn du mal genau hingeschaut hast sind die
Leitungen ca. 10cm lang, das wir schon ganz schön schwierig da noch
einen Kanal unterzubringen .
Der trick bei der sache ist ja die Leitung möglichst kurz zu halten, bis
zum Sicherungselement (Motorschutzschalter).
Ansonsten hast du die VDE schön zitiert, aber diese muß mann dann 
auch Sinnvoll umsetzen.


----------

